# Trinity River Rise



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Wall of water coming down. This could stir it up and force those Whites up the creeks or back to the lake.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=fwd&gage=rsrt2&prob_type=stage


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Click the downstream arrow below the graph to see downstream timelines.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just my opinion, but think this rain will help reproduction for sure, and depending on where you fish (river vs creeks) can mean better catching. Right now they want to go up against current, and they are getting it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

18,000 CFS and going straight up at Rosser. 
We had heavy local rains here in Livingston today, so looks like a moderate rise followed by a big one will keep the current strong for those spawners.
Those white bass will have plenty of flowing water and will probably go way up the feeder creeks. Across flooded pastures maybe to get to the last place they can go and spawn.
And then turn around and boogie out fast when the creek starts to fall.
:walkingsm
The fish I caught the last two days were 80% female with close to but not yet egg development. And large males made up the rest.
To me that means it's in full swing with a ways to go before it's over.
Finding the best water clarity you can will be the key to good fishing.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

It is going up fast at Rosser. Like Loy said it is still on for a while. The creeks, Harmon, white rock, nelson, and Bedias will settle out soon if we don't get anymore rain and should be some really good catching. May have to go over the shoals at white rock and give it a try soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A frog strangler fell here yesterday and last night, dam at 18,000 cfs and still rising. 25,000cfs at Rosser. Better be looking in some flooded ditches for white bass!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I admit that rain like this makes it hard on the guy who bank fishes in the river for whites. However, anyone who has fished for whites much will tell you that creek fishing can be unbelievably good too. There are many people with small boats that can fish these areas. I see this as nature at work, and the whites will get off a great spawn again.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Wow the Dam at 18K. My text showed 5K. I think it just texts me when it hits 5K.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Big slug will prob turn some debris loose as well. Watch out for those floaters


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Dallas getting a good soaking today as well. 90% today 100% Fri and Sat. This is far from over. Way up the creek somewhere will be the ticket. I'm going with Matt!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Any opinions on whether or not the Whites still in the lake get in the current based on the release and get after it right there. It seems like it could have an affect.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The last three years it seems most white bass left the lake.
No where the number that stayed four to five years ago.
Gates have a discharge of 22k+ last I checked, and 27k at Rosser.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My bad the gates are at 17k long king is adding a lot to the Goodrich gauge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

Turned on good in Nelson Creek today.......caught and released about 40 to 50.......all males.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*2-24-18*

water level in the Port of Liberty is nearing 23'....what a change from last Sunday's 8' msl...bulk of the channel was 18/19' pre rise..I will be down there today and tomorrow playing with a newly installed Lowrance HDS-7 G3 Total Scan on what is known as an armed recon mission with the Cannon down rigger and Sabiki rigs in tow.....looking for the elusive crappie( or whatever) with the newly acquired 1990 King Fisher 196 / Evin 200 combo.....got to get tuned up for the much awaited great white bass return to the Pine Island area.....


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like another week at least for the river to crest at the L & D. Without any more rain. On the fall in Rossier. Over 30k at LLD this morning. This one is going to take awhile.


----------

